

Extremely simple productivity tool I wrote - zacman85
http://www.twogoals.com

======
extension
pfft, mine's better

<http://blog.extension.ws/onegoal.html>

~~~
discojesus
I trump you all with my webapp: Nihilism!

------
alanthonyc
I'm curious:

What tasks did you manage to procrastinate on while putting this app together?

------
Oompa
Reminds me of TASCK. <http://tasck.com/>

------
10ren
+ve. I really enjoyed how the text area border and shading appear and
disappear when you tab between them. And I am not easily amused.

-ve. On a HD monitor, it almost doesn't fit on the screen. Trying in in a smaller window, only the first goal appears - even after closing the instructions.

-ve. When closing the instructions, the text of the goals is not moved (though the headings are). I'm using FF 2.0.0.7, linux.

However, your main focus is the productivity of the app, and any remarks I
make on that would uninformed, as I think it would take a trial of at least
several days to tell (1) how helpful the "two goals at a time" approach
actually is for a specific person; and (2) how helpful this tool is for
supporting that approach. But I like the idea, and I like the execution.

------
greengirl512
Hmmm....I like the idea of having two goals to switch back and forth from, but
I'm not seeing how your app is any different than putting a post-it note on my
computer screen. In fact, a post-it note on the computer screen might be a
little bit better about keeping me focused, simply because it would always be
there, staring me in the face accusingly as I procrastinate by reading HN.

Of course, the fact that I have to babysit myself may be more of a reflection
on me than on your app...

------
gasull
Why no more than 2 goals? Is this number arbitrary or is there any reason for
it?

~~~
zacman85
Not arbitrary per se. I like having two goals because then I can directly
compare the goals when making a decision on what to try to accomplish. It
becomes an either-or decision. If I am in the mood to complete something
quickly, I can look at both goals and pick the one with the shorter time
investment. I actively try to position goals against each other so that they
help me stay balanced (e.g. one goal is fitness related, one goal is work
related). Having 3 goals tends to introduce too many points of comparison for
me.

~~~
nreece
Why not just one goal (viz. much more immediate focus)?

~~~
zacman85
One goal means you have no choice in what you are focusing on. At least with
two goals, I can pick the better of the two to fit a specific mood or
situation I am in (e.g. maker's versus manager's time per Paul's recent
essay).

------
zimbabwe
I'm going to have to try it out and see if it inspires me, but you win the
first test, which is that this is a very, very sexy app.

------
marcmarc
The design is broken on IE8

~~~
access_denied
The support for standards is broken on IE8.

------
cema
Not bad! :-) A nice mnemonic tool, anyway. See it once and never forget.

